# Oakley's Studio Pics



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hubby set up the studio lighting yesterday & took some piccies.
There was a lot of treat based bribery involved but before Oakley got bored these are the shots we got


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh they are lovely! He looks gorgeous and they are great shots!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely pictures what a handsome doggy x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

OMG he is so beautiful!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

so lovely, stunning colour


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow great pics, does your hubby do this as a job or hobby?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! so cute! i love the one where he is sat back on his bum!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice pics xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG! He really makes my heart leap! I adore Oakley's colour. What lovely photographs. Now is this a sideline of hubby's? Can we start queuing up for studio sessions? You're not far from me ........... I'm being serious here!

Karen xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Stunning photo's!!! Well done hubby and thank goodness for bribery!! lol


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

What a handsome boy.xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh wow - brilliant pictures and what a colour - superb.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Magnificent! Nice posing Oakley

Meg x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm in love :love-eyes:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Beauitiful boy! Where did you get him from?

Turi x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He is so lovely, what a tempting tummy to tickle.


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Brilliant...love them (especially pics 3 and 6)


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Fab photos


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

He is gorgeous!!!! I just want to pick him up and snuggle him!! He is a lovely colour and the pics are brilliant especially the last two!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's a greetings card puppy ... love the one with his paws up x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for all of your lovely comments 



sarahjo said:


> Wow great pics, does your hubby do this as a job or hobby?


It's been his hobby since he was about 13 Sarah.



Cockapoodledoo said:


> Now is this a sideline of hubby's? Can we start queuing up for studio sessions? You're not far from me ........... I'm being serious here!
> 
> Karen xx


I'll certainly let you know if he decides to go down that route. I think he wants to get more practice with Oakley. As they say "never work with children & animals" 



Turi said:


> Beauitiful boy! Where did you get him from?
> 
> Turi x


Turi, we got him from Marley Cockapoos. Thirza is a wonderful breeder. I would highly recommend her to anyone


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Maria! I have sent them an enquiry so hopefully will find out if they have any litters due for Spring '12. 

Where are they based - there's no info. on their website. 

Turi x


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Great photo's great dog! Where did you get him from.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah the pic of Oakley just on his hind legs! ADORABLE! God i love Cockapoos!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thank you Maria! I have sent them an enquiry so hopefully will find out if they have any litters due for Spring '12.
> 
> Where are they based - there's no info. on their website.
> 
> Turi x


Turi, Thirza is a few miles from Gloucester. 

DavetheDog (Meg) got Benji (Oakley's brother) from Thirza if you wanted to see pics of another pup


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Gosh he is beautiful! Amazing pics too. Thanks for sharing!
What colour is he officially classed as?
Can you tell me more about his parents please? English or American cockers? I may get a dog from Marleys in the new year (if I am lucky enough!)


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Sequin said:


> Gosh he is beautiful! Amazing pics too. Thanks for sharing!
> What colour is he officially classed as?
> Can you tell me more about his parents please? English or American cockers? I may get a dog from Marleys in the new year (if I am lucky enough!)


Sorry I didn't reply earlier, had problems logging in 
Thirza classed the litter as apricot but Oakley is definitely more red than apricot in my opinion, he was the darkest in the litter. 
Mum was an English Cocker & Dad a Miniature Poodle. We met both parents & they are gorgeous.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG he is gorgeous!!!! Love the colour


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

OMG is hubbie taking orders these pics are fab. jane / missie


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

*Think we are related lol.*

Hi Maria, he is absolutely gorgeous, we also got our little Wynny from Thirza and she is adorable too. She was born on the 1st July, not sure if they are from the same litter. I would thoroughly recommend Marley Doodles, Wynny has a lovely temperament and is very loving, I must say a little crazy too lol. I haven't worked out how to download pictures yet as soon as I can I will do.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Donna!

I would love to see a picture of Wynny. Great to see your post and sounds like Wynny is being a star. Oakley, Benji and Wynny are definately from the same litter. We are lucky!

Meg


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Donna, as Meg says sounds like Wynny is a litter mate of Oakley & Benji. Hope to see some pics of her soon


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Meg and Maria, how lovely we can watch all three grow up and compare stories, I'm sure we'll have some tales to tell!!

As for pictures I'm not quite sure how to download them, I've downloaded photobucket but still can't seem to load any pictures. I'll keep trying and hopefully you'll get to see Wynny before she grows much more. X


----------

